# 

## Randy

Witam mam takie pytanie podpisałem z PGE umowe założyli mi licznik miał pod dwóch miesiącach spisać go pracownik PGE ale go nie było możliwe że mnie w lokalu nie było listonosz też mi rachunku nie doniósł wiec zadzwoniłem do biura obsługi klienta spytali sie o stan licznika podałem wyszło coś 541kw i mówią że bedzie jakieś 188zł wysłali duplikat faktury dostałem też smesem że zalegam że musze zapłacić te 188zł między czasie aktywowałem eboka i opłaciłem te 188zł i zaraz przyszła druga faktura na eboka  z ceną 455zł zadzwoniłem pytam za co to nie wytłumaczyli mi za dobrze tylko do opłacenia i już opłaciłem i nie wiem czy coś da sie teraz zrobić ? zadzwonić do biura obsługi w swoim mieście? bo mam numer przecież to prawie 650zł za 541kw...

----------


## Kemotxb

Ehm a jesteś pewien że to faktura od PGE ? U mnie jakiś czas temu też chodził pewien pan który przedstawiał się jako pracownik zakładu energetycznego i usiłował wcisnąć lewą fakturę, bredził coś o zaleganiu z płatnościami i chciał mi prąd odcinać  :smile:  wypytywał o dane, w sumie chciał odcinać prąd wszystkim dookoła. PGE nic o tym nie wie żebym zalegał z jakąkolwiek fakturą, płacę regularnie i prąd mam do tej pory  :wink: . Na oszustów uważajce

----------


## Slawko123

PGE nie wysyła smsów. Mam dwa konta na eboku i nigdy nie dostałem smsa.
Faktura zawsze przychodzi pocztą listem zwykłym, a wcześniej pojawia się na eboku. Nawet maila nie dostaję, że jest nowa faktura. Kiedyś zapomniałem opłacić faktury to po miesiącu sam się zorientowałem jak wszedłem na konto w eboku. 
w 2014 roku dostałem fakture na 458zł za 524kWh, ale ja mam taryfe C11.

OK, sprawdziłem, nie mam aktywowanych powiadomień ani mailowych ani smsowych. Świadomie tego nie chciałem.

Na eboku mozesz dokładnie przesledzic faktury i płatnosci i sprawdzić czy wszystko sie zgadza.

----------


## Randy

no właśnie sie nie zgadza skoro za 541kw zaplaciłem ponad 650zł

wogóle te rachunki są co miesiąc wystawiane czy dwa miesiące ?

----------


## Slawko123

To zalezy.od umowy

----------


## Randy

co od umowy chyba cos ci sie pomieszało żeby tak zabulić

----------


## agb

Jak to, co zrobić? Przeczytać na fakturze za co te 455zł... Stawiałbym, że to prognoza, ale skoro masz fakturę, to po prostu na niej sprawdź za co ona jest.

----------


## Slawko123

> co od umowy chyba cos ci sie pomieszało żeby tak zabulić


jakbys po kolei czytał, to byc doczytał, ze okres rozliczeniowy zalezy od umowy jaka została zawarta. ja np. mam co 2 miesiace, a moge co pół roku, co roku lub co miesiac

----------


## Slawko123

> no właśnie sie nie zgadza skoro za 541kw zaplaciłem ponad 650zł


to jest Twoja pierwsza faktura, przestudiuj ja dokładnie. tam masz bardzo dokładnie rozpisane co, ile i za co.

----------


## Randy

Przecieżja tylko praktycznie komputer używałem i światło i ponad 650zł zabuliłem po kolei jak to było. 28.09.2016r założyli mi licznik miał gość za 2 miesiące go spisać ale coś go nie było albo mnie nie było nie wiem listonosz też nie przyniósł mi listu bo myślał że nikogo w lokalu nie ma i zostawił w dżwiach i go ktoś zabrał to zadzwoniłem do biura obsługi spytali sie o stan licznika powiedziałem dwie taryfy razem 541kw i mówi pani że bedzie jakieś 190zł i jakiś duplikat faktury zamówiła żeby jeszcze raz wysłali między czasie aktywowałem eboka i ta kwota 188,90gr pojawiła się na eboku opłaciłem ją przelewem i zaraz przyszła kolejna faktura na 444zł,37gr głupi byłem bo opłaciłem niewiem zaco przecież te 541kw oplaciłem niewiem jak mi jeszcze raz tak coś wyślą to potraktuje ten licznik siekierą zrobiłem screena tej faktury drugiej może ktoś by coś wiedział zaco to.

----------


## Slawko123

to co wstawiłeś, to faktura za 1 m-c i za te 541kWh(304kWh dziennej i 237kWh nocnej) i wszystko w niej jest ok.
Pokaz jeszcze ta fakturę na 180zł choc podejrzewam, ze to bedzie faktura za samo"manie" prądu za poprzednie 2 m-ce.
masz taryfe dla firm tzw "budowlaną".

opłaty tam gdzie masz pozycje w kolumnie "ilość miesięcy" będziesz ponosił co miesiąc, niezależnie czy prąd zużywasz czy nie. 
To pewnie była faktura za miesiące październik i listopad, ta co przedstawiłeś jest juz za grudzień.

----------


## agb

Licznik Ci założyli pod koniec września, więc pewnie te 188zł było za okres od założenia licznika do 13.11. Faktura, którą pokazałeś jest za następny okres.

I dlaczego masz taryfę C12b, zamiast jakiejś z grupy G?

----------


## Randy

bo mam piec taki który włancza sie na noc wtedy ta taryfa jest tańsza nocna ale go i tak nie używam narazie bo musze kase trzymać żeby mi na biznes starczyło a ja dalej nie rozumiem za co tyle zabuliłem przecież powinno byc te 190zł bo zużyłem te 541kw tak jak mi mówiła przez tel w obsłudze ze bedzie te 190zł drugiej faktury nie mam w wersji elektronicznej ale to jakaś masakra jest...

----------


## Slawko123

masz wszystko ok, prąd za darmo nie jest, a w taryfie dla firm Cxx to płacisz podwójnie. Myślałeś, że prąd za darmo jest?
190zł zapłaciłeś za samo "manie" prądu w taryfie C12 i to tylko za dwa miesiące, średnio za samo "manie" będziesz płacił ok. 90zł/m-c, nawet jak nie zużyjesz ani jednej Wh prądu.

----------


## Randy

a nie 21zł sie płaci za samo manie prądu? to lepiej zmienić taryfe na normalną?

----------


## Slawko123

21 to jak masz taryfe grupy G

----------


## Randy

21zł opłata handlowa baba mówiła

----------


## Slawko123

a czytałeś ta fakturę??? dobrze mówiła, masz 21zł opłaty handlowej. Ale opłata handlowa to jeden z 15 innych składników ceny pradu

----------


## Kizior Syberyjski

Nie rozumiem takich ludzi, masz faktury/ę, masz numer faktury, masz numer klienta, numer licznika, itd. a ty szukasz tu na forum muratora rozwiązania sprawy. Dzwoń do PGE lub ich odwiedź, a nie szukasz tu magika od twoich faktur.

----------

